# Cape San Blas



## Braves Fan (Jun 5, 2013)

First off let me take the time to say hello to everyone, this is my first post. I am not new to the forum but have never posted anything. I have been a reader of the abundance of information that this website has to offer. 

My little brother just signed a full ride scholarship to play football. Which enabled us to finally talk our parents into taking us back to Cape San Blas. It has been nine years since we have been, so it’s been a long time coming! We will be staying on the bay side. This allowed us to put traps out and catch baitfish, from what I can remember.  We will have access to a 20ft bay boat and will be attempting to catch trout, redfish and maybe some tarpon. The only reason I say tarpon is due to reading previous post about catching them around Indian Pass.

Being a 99% freshwater fisherman I am writing this asking for you guys help! I know about the popping corks, but how long should the liter be from the cork? Any depth of water that will generally hold more trout or redfish? Circle hooks? What pound test should the liter be? Any other bait that would be good to try such as artificial shrimp? Is tarpon worth trying?

Any information that you guys could share would be greatly appreciated. I would really like to make this a great trip for my little brother, since he is leaving me to go nine hours away!! 

Thank you all, and God Bless!!


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 5, 2013)

I general like to have about two feet under my cork with a jig head on the end and usually fish in water any where from 8 to 3 ft that way. Keep a pole with a jig head tied on and berkly gulp 3" shrimp  on them. Color vary but new penny and pearl white do good. Keep a top water tied on for in the mornings and afternoon. Also fish the tides moving water is your friend. Good luck


----------



## StikR (Jun 6, 2013)

What is a top water plug rec?


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 7, 2013)

Zara Spook Jr is a deadly topwater plug


----------



## StikR (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool.  I have them.  What color do yu recommend?


----------



## StikR (Jun 21, 2013)

Any color recommendations on the zara s


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 21, 2013)

Pearl or redfish


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 21, 2013)

We have caught a bunch of trout and reds on white spook


----------



## swalker1517 (Jun 21, 2013)

StikR said:


> Cool.  I have them.  What color do yu recommend?



For some reason reds absolutely love the bone color. I ran out of em and couldn't catch anything on any other color.


----------

